# Fuzzy dice



## demonbrawn (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, just wondering what it means when that 3D cube looks like it's growing fuzz on it during the max core/memory tests in ATItool.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 27, 2006)

artifacts.. gpu or memory going too fast..

trog


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, so I suppose that's not a good thing... my x850xt was gettin pretty fuzzy on core test but that was only once it  started clocking above 750... hmmmm.


----------



## cHillen (Jun 29, 2006)

Wo wo wo wo. 750?? Core or memory. Also What kind of cooling you got?


----------



## cHillen (Jun 29, 2006)

Also what voltage you got it running at?


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Hah core for sure. It's wierd I got it up to 750 on core and it only heated up to about 56 degrees celsius. That's with the stock cooler on the HIS video cards they call IceQ (this was IceQ II). But, once I messed with the memory at all, the temps went up a LOT faster than that. I hear that this card can overclock like mad, but I'll need a better cooler in order to get the memory up to speed with the core.


----------



## cHillen (Jun 29, 2006)

Shit, that awesome but strange as well. Yea  it is EXTREMELY overclockable with the right voltage and cooling!! How long was it running on 750, and on what voltage level?


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Honestly, I don't know. I just did the "find max core" test on ATItool. I don't know if that messes w/voltages automatically or not, but if not, I sure didn't change anything.


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, and it was running on it only for a few seconds in the test. It even went well above that, but that cube started getting pretty hairy.


----------



## cHillen (Jun 29, 2006)

It shouldn't touch it unless you have an ASUS mobo with AInos in it. But dam ur a lucky man to have a card that can overclock like that so you can problably run around 600-700  with no problems. To bad my ATI couldn't do that untill I tweaked the living daylights outta it!!


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, but it runs 520/540 right now. If I were to overclock it, should I keep that 20 gap, or could I bump the core up w/out bumping the memory too much?


----------



## cHillen (Jun 29, 2006)

What games do you play that it helps to overclock that much?


----------



## demonbrawn (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, 520/540 are the default clocks. Right now I play F.E.A.R.


----------

